# want to join a badminton club



## saibal

Hi,

I live in Dubai Marina; moved in about 6 months back from Singapore.
I love to play badminton, missing playing badminton very badly in Dubai.
Would love to join fellow badminton players in and around Dubai Marina. Can anyone please help. Thanks and regards.

Paul


----------



## azahir

try this
Sports & Leisure Club

very nice, I have played there once


----------



## slmrok2012

HI there,

i am living in Al Quoze and i would like to join to play badminton.If anyone knows near Al quoze,please let me know.if i can join


----------



## AshaMax

Hi,

I'm playing with a group that plays 4 times a week. They are called "Badmintown" in Facebook, easy to find them.
You can play doubles and many different level players, so you can easily find partner.

Max


----------



## M123

are there any badminton courts that one can book/pay for? preferably within a 20-30 minute drive from downtown?

not particularly looking to enter a league, just recreational with spouse or a mate or two.


----------



## AshaMax

What I'm proposig is not a league. Just players gathering and having fun together. Some families are coming, husbands with wifes and children sometimes, but also more higher level players. 
Thanks to this, cost is around 40AED for 2 or 3 hours of game (and they provide feather shuttles). We play 4 times a week on Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. For Mondays and Tuesdays,I'm not sure about the location since I don't go, but Thursdays and Saturdays, we are playing in Al Safa, from 7.30pm to 9.30 pm on Thursdays, and from 5pmto 8pm on Saturdays.
Do let me know if you want more info.

Max


----------



## Tofy

saibal said:


> Hi, I live in Dubai Marina; moved in about 6 months back from Singapore. I love to play badminton, missing playing badminton very badly in Dubai. Would love to join fellow badminton players in and around Dubai Marina. Can anyone please help. Thanks and regards. Paul


 if interested to play in jumeirah , please contact me on /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

Tofy said:


> if interested to play in jumeirah , please contact me on /snip/


Posting personal contact details is against forum rules.


----------



## roshan shenoy

Hello,
I tried to join the badmintown group on facebook but i was not able to... kindly let me know how i can be in contact with the member of badmintown.

Roshan


----------



## roshan shenoy

hello,
I tried to join the badmintown group on facebook. but it didn't work out well.
I live in dubailand and i am a chef. Interested in badminton.

Roshan


----------



## Maryam_124

What about Al Ain...do they have badminton clubs around ?


----------



## xtianpirante

Hi Paul.. If you find a place to play badminton please let me know. You can call me at /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

I repeat, posting personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## riteshdxb

hi I also love to play badminton pls do let me know also if get one. good luck


----------



## JoCook

I live in Jumeira and would like to play. I was a decent intermediate but haven't played for years.


----------



## jcbf

I can't even find a place to buy a racket.
Problem 1: Find a racket
Problem 2: Find a court
Problem 3: Find players

In any order.


----------



## uberkoen

Badminton clubs here in the UAE :-

Dubai
* India Club (very expensive)
* Country Club
* Emirates English Speaking School Club (2nd Interchange)
* Dubal Badminton Club (for members or strictly by invitation only)
* Al Naboodah Badminton Club (heard they have 2 wooden courts)
* Pakistan Center Badminton Club (behind India Club)
* Al Jadeed Badminton Club (cemented floor)
* American School - they have 4 courts (I think)
* Cambridge School
* Dubai Port Badminton Club

Sharjah
* English Speaking School (2 wooden courts)
* Indian Association
* Pakistan Center
* Kaloori Badminton Club

Abu Dhabi
* India Social Center
* Pakistan Cultural Center
* Mafraq Hotel
* Malayalee Samajam
* ADCO Badminton Club
* Tourist Club 
* ADNOC Badminton Club
* Water & Electricity Club


----------



## JoCook

I have found courts in The Meadows, the curling height is no ideal but it looks ok (part of Fitness First).

I'll be checking out Emirates International School by interchange 2 this afternoon. 

I have 2 spare rackets and would like to find some players. (I'm knocking around with work colleagues at the moment with very mixed ability).

Country Club closed years ago - there was a nice social badminton club there.


----------



## jcbf

@uberkoen and @jocook
Thanks for the addresses!

Does anybody know where there are racket stringing services in Dubai?


----------



## JoCook

*Racket stringing*

Stringing - so far found a machine but the shop is out of string! They offer restringing at the sports shop at The Curve Building in Al Quoz on Shekh Zayed Road between interchange 3 and 2 ( 1 minute away from Oasis Centre)


----------



## jennymjn

AshaMax said:


> What I'm proposig is not a league. Just players gathering and having fun together. Some families are coming, husbands with wifes and children sometimes, but also more higher level players.
> Thanks to this, cost is around 40AED for 2 or 3 hours of game (and they provide feather shuttles). We play 4 times a week on Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. For Mondays and Tuesdays,I'm not sure about the location since I don't go, but Thursdays and Saturdays, we are playing in Al Safa, from 7.30pm to 9.30 pm on Thursdays, and from 5pmto 8pm on Saturdays.
> Do let me know if you want more info.
> 
> Max


Hi could you give the detailed info about the place? I'm interested~~~Thanks


----------



## JoCook

Me too!


----------



## Dubai here i come!

I would like to know, if nay group is playing near Nahda 2/ Qusais...


----------



## JoCook

So folks we're not getting very far with actual on where to play let alone meeting up to play.........

I have 2 options: 
1. A very old school hall with terrible facilities near Medcare hospital interchange 2 (playing there with soon work colleagues since it's 5 mins from the office).
2. Courts at The Meadows on Saturday can be booked. Nice facility, ceiling is not high but it's high enough to play. 

If anyone lives in South Ridge Downtown, they have courts fir Tennant use.

I am an intermediate player slowly getting rid of my rust. But used to play 4 times a week (and I have 2 spare racquets). I prefer sides to back/front play.

Anyone interested?!

Jo


----------



## jcbf

@JoCook
I promise that as soon as I find a job here (one that will allow me to get back into the sport), I'll be active in this thread.

I emailed some schools but only 1 replied and they don't rent out their courts even on a pay per use arrangement.

Here's a 2 year old video I found on Youtube, but I'm not sure if the court still exists.


----------



## wil7272

Hi - I arrive in Dubai from the UK at the end of March and have been playing badminton (doubles and singles, mixed and single sex) to an intermediate standard (I'm a 42yo male) for the past couple of years. I'd really like to continue playing in Dubai, so if anyone wants a game or has a group that needs more players, please let me know. Thanks /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

Posting personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Dubai here i come!

jcbf said:


> @JoCook
> I promise that as soon as I find a job here (one that will allow me to get back into the sport), I'll be active in this thread.
> 
> I emailed some schools but only 1 replied and they don't rent out their courts even on a pay per use arrangement.
> 
> Here's a 2 year old video I found on Youtube, but I'm not sure if the court still exists.
> Badminton Court at Al Qusais DUbai - YouTube


I have seen this too.... but i need to know if there is a group starting/already playing in Qusais/Nahda


----------



## Dubai here i come!

Dubai here i come! said:


> I have seen this too.... but i need to know if there is a group starting/already playing in Qusais/Nahda


alright... is there any one playing badminton anywhere :fingerscrossed:


----------



## punitsomani

Hi, We are interested in playing badminton. The fintness first is expensive. Anyone knows of more economical alternative for hiring badminton courts.


----------



## DarylH05

Hi guys! I would also love to play badminton here in Dubai! Is there any sessions currently up and running?


----------



## JoCook

Sorry I had somehow dropped out of the thread. .... i am playing by Safa Pk at a school on a Sunday (very old but cheap and I town at least). They have Saturday availability too...


----------



## Vickyla09

Is there anything happening around Marina/Palm? I'm 23 and looking for clubs within about a 10 min drive.


----------



## jcbf

Dubai Sports World will be opening soon.

Anybody here interested in using their Badminton facilities?


----------



## JoCook

Where is Dubai Sports World?


----------



## jcbf

World Trade Center
Dubai Sports World - Home


----------



## arnii_24

AshaMax said:


> What I'm proposig is not a league. Just players gathering and having fun together. Some families are coming, husbands with wifes and children sometimes, but also more higher level players.
> Thanks to this, cost is around 40AED for 2 or 3 hours of game (and they provide feather shuttles). We play 4 times a week on Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. For Mondays and Tuesdays,I'm not sure about the location since I don't go, but Thursdays and Saturdays, we are playing in Al Safa, from 7.30pm to 9.30 pm on Thursdays, and from 5pmto 8pm on Saturdays.
> Do let me know if you want more info.
> 
> Max


I'm interested please give me more info. thank you


----------



## arnii_24

jennymjn said:


> Hi could you give the detailed info about the place? I'm interested~~~Thanks


Im interested as well, looking forward for more details. thank you


----------



## arnii_24

I'm interested, looking forward for more details. thank you


----------



## modesto

@arnii_24 - hi there kabayan.... any luck in getting information about the badminton courts...

I just arrived here in Dubai a couple days ago and I'm itching to play badminton.

I hope you don't mind sharing if you were able to get more details..


----------



## minton

I am looking to play badminton as well. Not been playing for few years, but can get back in rhythm once I start playing again.


----------



## ritu raj

Hi All,
Hoping this thread is still useful.

I have just moved to Dubai. interested in joining a group for playing badminton on weekends.

Do you hv any info on this?


----------



## srid

*Hey All*

Hey All,

We are 2 of us looking forward to play badminton, kindly let us know if we can join


----------



## pratikkansara

*Badminton*

I'm a Badminton professional player, here just moved in Dubai now want to play my Game so eagerly but i dnt have any equipments or i dnt even know the badminton court location or any player as i dnt have any partner to go with. hope to join ASAP.

Thanks

<SNIP>


----------



## twowheelsgood

pratikkansara said:


> I'm a Badminton professional player, here just moved in Dubai now want to play my Game so eagerly but i dnt have any equipments or i dnt even know the badminton court location or any player as i dnt have any partner to go with. hope to join ASAP.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <SNIP>


Professional eh ?

With no kit ?

And no idea where to go ?

Really ?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

twowheelsgood said:


> Professional eh ?
> 
> With no kit ?
> 
> And no idea where to go ?
> 
> Really ?


Brings a new meaning to "All the gear & no idea".


----------



## pratikkansara

Yeah really...
acctually I'm from India n its been just few days i have moved here so here i dont know anyone with whom i can join evn dont knw about court location...


----------



## japcl

hi , we are looking to play in some badminton court in dubai daily in evenings,indoor is best options we are looking for ,kindly do let us know, if any of the facility is still there or not


----------



## Poornima1998

*Looking for fello baddy players*

I am new to Dubai and looking for Badminton players or clubs or groups to join and play. I am in Dubai marina area and moved recently here from Mumbai, India. Poornima Nayak


----------



## Iamjie

Hi..i am looking for a group whom i can play badminton...a beginner in badminton but willing to train..anybody wants to let me join... pm me pls. .living in International city.

tnx.


----------



## dinydiana

Iamjie said:


> Hi..i am looking for a group whom i can play badminton...a beginner in badminton but willing to train..anybody wants to let me join... pm me pls. .living in International city.
> 
> tnx.


 Hey! I am in the same situation, I am as well a beginner in badminton and I would really like to join a group! So if you know of anything let me know


----------



## Iamjie

dinydiana said:


> Hey! I am in the same situation, I am as well a beginner in badminton and I would really like to join a group! So if you know of anything let me know



Hello there dinydiana, if you want we can play together, i have some of friends also who played, if it is ok with you to ask your contact nos.


----------



## Stevesolar

Iamjie said:


> Hello there dinydiana, if you want we can play together, i have some of friends also who played, if it is ok with you to ask your contact nos.


Reminder to members - don't share contact numbers and personal information in your forum posts.
You need to use the Private message function to share details - once you have made 5 good posts on the forum (not nonsense ones, to make up the numbers!!)


----------



## FashionPolice

Hi! anywhere near al rigga or deira that i can join? any casual badminton play is cool


----------



## Iamjie

FashionPolice said:


> Hi! anywhere near al rigga or deira that i can join? any casual badminton play is cool



#FashionPolice, sometimes, we are playing outdoor court in abra creek area every thursday, 7-10pm, Baniyas rd. there is a park with 2 outdoor badminton court, you are welcome to join us.


----------



## dernawe1

I want to join too! I love batman, but the last movie (vs superman) was just horrible.

Good luck


----------



## suji1970

I am moving to Dubai sports city and interested in badminton. If like minded people are there, courts can be hired (100-120) per hour. If 4/6 players can join, we can play often doubles.


----------



## kumar1707

suji1970 said:


> I am moving to Dubai sports city and interested in badminton. If like minded people are there, courts can be hired (100-120) per hour. If 4/6 players can join, we can play often doubles.


hi have you started playing. I live in Greens. Please confirm!!!


----------



## kumar1707

dinydiana said:


> Hey! I am in the same situation, I am as well a beginner in badminton and I would really like to join a group! So if you know of anything let me know


hi, did you start. I would also like to join!!!


----------



## helbet98

Hi everyone ..

I'm Indonesian, and looking for a badminton court badly .. and a partner (or club) for sure. I'm living in Discovery Garden. Can someone can suggest me where or who should I talked to? Please share if you have some information.

Appreciate that ..


Thanks folks


----------



## mankool

Hi,
There is a new school in Barsha, Dubai called Next Generation School and they have 3 indoor badminton courts that are available from 6pm to 11pm daily. If you are interested in playing, pls ping me as I am looking for Level B+ players in this area. Preferred game time is between 7pm and 10pm on Mondays and Wednesdays.


----------



## zeshan

*Looking to join badminton club*



slmrok2012 said:


> HI there,
> 
> i am living in Al Quoze and i would like to join to play badminton.If anyone knows near Al quoze,please let me know.if i can join


Hi
I am living in Al-Baraha and I am also looking to join a badminton club...anywhere in dubai where metro is accessible is ok for me to reach but nearer spots are preferred, but it should be indoor badminton court. thx ......


----------



## gupman67

i stay in JLT and would be keen to join a badminton club nearby ..looking for partners also .. thanks


----------

